# Genetic Throwbacks...



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

They're all almost 3 weeks, her above is the runt of the little but get this, she does not jump she's careful she's a lot like the mum but taking no chances or risks of falling very aware of heights, while the rest of them are all short hair and very jumpy...

Is that classified as medium? not quite short enough.. also her behaviour completely different too, she was also the last one to open her eyes, some genetic throwback thing at work here?.....


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Past experience makes me think that runts haven't developed their brains properly, like other, healthier members of the litter. Most of the runts i've had are dappy, and are very cautious of where the go (jumping, walking off your hand etc). Remember, she could look like she has long hair because she's smaller than the rest of them, i've found that aswell.


----------



## finefilly (Feb 13, 2011)

iv had a weird throwback but its in colour instead.

iv got no pics but

mum was choc broken
dad was siamese

2 pups were lh choc broken
1 pup was lh black broken
and get this 1 and only 1 pup was (agouti)

how does this happen.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> mum was choc broken
> dad was siamese
> 
> 2 pups were lh choc broken
> ...


Simple, dad is an agouti based Siamese


----------



## finefilly (Feb 13, 2011)

but he was a blue point siamese from blue point bloodlines.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

He could still be agouti based, you wouldn't really know as the Siamese gene covers it up.


----------

